# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Embalse de Valtabuyo

## Chusa

Es un pequeño embalse construido con escollera situado a pocos kilometros del pueblo de Tabuyo del Monte en el rio Valtabuyo, la capacidad del embalse es pequeña en torno a 4hm3. Para mas informacion http://tabuyodelmonte.wordpress.com/...del-valtabuyo/

----------

frfmfrfm (25-nov-2013),Los terrines (25-nov-2013),perdiguera (25-nov-2013),sergi1907 (25-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por enseñarnos uno nuevo.

----------

